# I Can See Clearly Now: Smart Headlights Dodge Rain, Snow



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

When it comes to headlight technology, not much has changed in the last several decades. LEDs are on the cusp of becoming standard issue and adaptive headlamps that turn with the wheel have been around for years. But a system from researchers at Carnegie Mellon University has the potential to change the way we see in adverse weather by illuminating the road around droplets of rain and snow.

Read More


----------

